# Introducing E Leaf Pico Squonker



## Petrus (5/9/16)

Search Discount Codes, Reviews, Guides & More

























Home Eleaf
Eleaf
New Product
*Eleaf PICO Squeeze Preview*
By
Neil H
-
August 12, 2016
1

*Is the PICO Squeeze the Squonking Star?*






The original Eleaf Pico is a great mod, so after a quick look at the Eleaf PICO Squeeze I have to say I can’t wait to ‘get my squonk on.’

In vaping parlance ‘to squonk’ is to squeeze your e-liquid onto the coils giving you the ultimate taste and vapour production – or an easy way to enjoy dripping for those who can’t be bothered to drip their juice every ten minutes





Anyway, the PICO Squeeze by Eleaf with the addition of the rebuild-able Coral tank looks like a great way to squonk yourself into vaping heaven.

It’s a compact smart looking design powered by a 18650 cell giving you a max power of 50watts – maybe not as powerful for some of us out there but I would guess just about right for many vapers.

Eleaf says the main draw to the PICO Squeeze is what it call it’s:

Re-imagined Squonk system and a bottom-fed rebuildable drip atomizer…

This allows the coils to become absolutely saturated in your favourite e-juice producing superior taste and vapour – let’s let the jury decide.

The squonk bottle holds an impressive 6.5mls of juice and as you would expect these days the whole kit comes apart for easy cleaning.

The addition of the Coral re-buildable tank means enthusiasts can enjoy the large build base and Clapton coils – tinkering with cotton wool to their hearts content.

I really must get my own ‘squonk on’ soon as I said in an earlier article – I’m intrigued as to how the vaping experience differs and the PICO Squeeze by Eleaf looks like a great way to find out.

PS: any ‘squonkers’ out there do put this old dude out of his misery and let me know in comments if ‘squonking’ is indeed as fun and rewarding as it sounds – cheers





*Eleaf PICO Squeeze Specifications*





Size: 46mm x23mm x 102.5mm
Thread type: 510 thread
Output wattage: 50W max
Resistance range: 0.15ohm-3.5ohm
Cell type: high-rate 18650 cell is recommended
Color: black, white, silver, grey, hot pink
*In the Box*
1 x Pico Squeeze (without cell)
1 x Coral Atomizer
2 x Clapton Coils
1 x Pure Cotton
1 x Philips Driver
1 x Squeeze Bottle
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual
*Pico Squeeze with Coral Photos*






























Neil H
I began vaping over 3 years ago and found it easy to give up a 40 per day roll-up habit! Current set-up CoolFire IV TC 100 with Cleito tank. A former journalist, I'm now a freelance copywriter - web designer - blogger and author. I'm an Army veteran - love dogs - camping - traveling and never happier than with a good book on a beach.


*RELATED ARTICLESMORE FROM AUTHOR*



*Eleaf iPower Review*



*Innokin iTaste Hunter Preview*



*SMOK Vape Pen 22 Preview*



*SMOK Power Engine 400W Preview*



*SMOK Alien Kit Preview*



*SMOK G-PRIV 220 Mod Preview*
*1 COMMENT*




TimAugust 28, 2016 at 1:25 pm
I’m a big fan of the Pico mod so naturally I’m excited to try the “squeeze” when it arrives. I’m not a big fan of dripping but I like benefits it can have so this squonk concept may bridge the gap between the two styles of tank vs. drip. Thank you Eleaf for your continued vaping innovations.

Reply

*LEAVE A REPLY*














































Jacvapour Discount Code - ECIGCLICK15

V2 Cigs Discount Code

UK E Cig Store Discount Code - Click Here

Black Note Coupon Code - Click Here


How Dangerous is E-Liquid Infused With Nicotine?

Kanger Dripbox 160 Review

12 Best Box Mods & Vape Mods of 2016 – Must Read Guide

Wotofo Troll V2 Review

Wismec Reuleaux RX75 Kit Review

*EDITOR PICKS*

Contact Us

Write For Us

About Us

E Cig Research

E Cig Discount Codes
*POPULAR POSTS*



*What Is The Best E Cig In The UK, Europe, USA...*
July 25, 2016



*12 Best Box Mods & Vape Mods of 2016 – Must...*
August 31, 2016



*7 Best Sub Ohm Vape Tanks 2016*
July 3, 2016
Cig-a-Like Reviews

Vape Pens / Tank System Reviews

Box Mod Reviews

Temp Control Mod Reviews

Mech Mod Reviews

RDA Reviews

RTA Reviews

E Liquid Reviews



Read more 

Disclaimer: Ecigclick does, in various places, use banner advertisements and affiliate links. Please read full Disclaimer.


Sitemap

Terms

Privacy

Cookie Policy

Disclaimer
© Copyright 2016 - Electronic Cigarette Reviews By ecigclick.co.uk
We use cookies to ensure that we give you the best experience on our website. If you continue to use this site we will assume that you are happy with it.Ok


----------



## Petrus (5/9/16)

*

*





*Eleaf Pico Squeeze 50W Squonker $17.89+*
3 weeks ago $10 - $25, China Vendor, Regulated Mods, Starter Kits 0 Comments 1,254 Views



Share on Facebook
Share on Twitter
Share on Google+
The *Eleaf Pico Squeeze *is now only a week away from being released from a few vendors, so I figured it was a good time for an update. Efun currently has the lowest price, Cvapor has the soonest ETA, and some of these vendors also offer free shipping. So you can pick and choose which deal works for you. I’ll leave the full list of options for ya below. Five colorways are available: black, grey, hot pink, silver, and white.

*Eleaf Pico Squeeze Features:*

Dimensions: 46 x 23 x 75mm
Output Wattage: 50w Max
Aluminum Construction
Minimum Resistance: 0.15Ω
6.5mL Capacity
Direct Output Voltage
Reverse Polarity Protection
510 Threading Connection
Uses a single 18650 battery (sold separately)
Micro-USB charging port
*@efun (ETA 8/24)*
$17.89 Mod Only, $23.99 Full Kit, $7.99 Eleaf Coral RDA





*@Sourcemore (FREE Shipping, ETA 8/25)*
$20.40 Mod Only, $26.30 Full Kit, $10.64 Eleaf Coral RDA





*@Cvapor (FREE Shipping, ETA 8/23)*
$21.96 Mod Only, $32 Full Kit, $11.60 Eleaf Coral RDA





*@3fvape (FREE Shipping, ETA 8/31)*
$22.39 Mod Only, $30.99 Full Kit, $11.99 Eleaf Coral RDA





*@Fasttech (FREE Shipping, ETA 9/10)*
$22.48 Mod Only, $30.41 Full Kit, $10.40 Eleaf Coral RDA






10368FANS

8036FOLLOWERS

5880FOLLOWERS

1187FOLLOWERS

24258SUBSCRIBERS

49729PEOPLE LOVE US






VAPE DEALS is a vaping website by vapers for vapers! We post the best deals on ecig gear like vape mods, e liquid / e juice, vape supplies & more every single day! If you have a deal or e-cig article you would like to see on VAPE DEALS feel free to contact us.


*Transparency Statement:*

VAPE DEALS is a for-profit business. We employ the use of advertising, affiliate links and banners to bring in revenue. Our deals are not biased based on the revenue that we stand to gain from a particular product.



Follow
vapedotdeals
The BEST Vape Deals! Follow us: facebook.com/vapedotdeals twitter.com/vapedotdeals

69Posts
5,843Followers
91Following
@phatpandavapor e-liquid made it through the steeping process. Have been waiting a while to crack these open. #gotsmok # vape #vapewild for hooking up a preview to their pre-steeped line. Can wait to crack these open and give them a go. #ipv4 a try. #vapedotdeals #vapedotdeals #ZeroMod ... . #SanDiego .





© 2016 VAPE.DEALS. All Rights Reserved. | Advertise |Contact Us | Privacy Policy | Transparency Statement |Website Disclaimer


----------

